# life-long learning



## Crazy Cat

I'm having serious trouble translating 

"life-long learning" and "committment" as in the following sentence:
I have a strong committment to life-long learning.

maybe "la formation tout au long de la vie".??????


----------



## deliadame

*l'apprentissage* (learning, personal improvement, progression) might be more appropriate than "la formation" (which is more like a specific training).
"L'apprentissage de toute une vie" or "la progression constante" might be what you're looking for. As far as "commitment" is concerned, I must say I'm not sure what it means here.


----------



## emma42

For commitment, "J'ai une croyance ferme.."?


----------



## Crazy Cat

Thank you both!
What I mean by "commitment" is that I _believe_ in the idea of continuing education for adults.

One of my dictionnaries says "formation permanente/continue for continuing education

So, a  multiple choice question. Which sounds least awful?!
a. J'ai une croyance ferme dans l'apprentissage de toute une vie.
b. J'ai une croyance ferme dans la formation continue
c. Je crois fermement dans l'apprentissage de toute une vie.


----------



## ponyboy

when i translated my cover letter (for teaching) i had the same problem with this exact sentence. instead of trying to translate "committment" i used "je m'engage" and smth like "processus continuel de..." 
"s'engager" is a bit more active than "avoir une croyance". 
and la formation = (rigorous) education/training, the idea of life-long learning here is more about pedagogical methodology, i imagine.


----------



## ponyboy

so i took too long to send that last post (which contains a typo at the end of continue--should be no l there) and i would avoid "formation" since it will make you sound like you're out to get a degree, not a job
and it's definitely not anything that contains "vie" 
this is because the notions of education in france ("formation", passive for the student) and the us ("life-long learning", where education is generally more of an exchange for both teacher and student) are very culturally specific and different--basically youre trying for too literal a translation


----------



## emma42

Je suis d'accord.  "S'engager" is more active. Which adverb would you use with it?  Forcement?


----------



## Gil

J'utiliserais: fermement


----------



## Crazy Cat

This really interesting, maddening too! Thank you both.

The context of this sentence is that I'm saying that I understand what community colleges are about and support the idea of adult education. So would it be right to say:
Je m'engage dans [le concept de]l'apprentissage continue ?


----------



## emma42

Ah oui, fermement!  J'ai oublie que "forcement" veut dire "inevitably".


----------



## Gil

My try:
La formation continue est une entreprise que je comprend très bien et en laquelle je crois fermement.


----------



## ponyboy

if it's for a cover letter "apprentissage" works okay, if its for an official college document (i.e., if you work there and are translating a web page or something of the sort) i would look at canadian school websites-- you'll probably find something more approximate in canadian french than in france french
another thing you can say is "pour adultes comme pour les étudiants plus jeunes"


----------



## ponyboy

ah chapeau gil je trouve ta traduction géniale !


----------



## Crazy Cat

Merci! That sounds great. Is à laquelle okay also, or is it "croire en" here?
Thanks again!


----------



## Crazy Cat

Thank you too ponyboy, I didn't see yours until just now.


----------



## Gil

Bonne question. Quelle est la différence entre "croire à" et "croire en"? Ici, mon intuition me dit "croire en", mais je ne saurais dire pourquoi. Si je trouve, je reviens.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

"Croire *à* quelque chose" et "Croire *en* quelqu'un". Non ?
(trop simple sans doute...  )


----------



## Gil

Trouvé dans le Multidictionnaire:
Avec «*à*»*:
*Avoir confiance en quelqu'un, quelque chose, s'y fier.
_Croire à la promesse d'un ami. 
_Avec «*en». *on exprime la confiance et la foi.
Tenir pour certaine l'existence de quelqu'un, avec une nuance de foi et d'amour.  _Croire en Dieu, croire en quelqu'un.

_Looks like I was wrong.  Mais je ne crois pas à tout ce qui est écrit dans le Multidictionnaire.
Néanmoins, je vais proposer la version avec «à»
 La formation continue est une entreprise que je comprend très bien et à laquelle je crois fermement.

Edit: KaRiNe applique le principe KISS et je suis d'accord.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pourquoi, tu n'as pas foi en cette entreprise ?


----------



## anangelaway

Hummm... Moi je crois *en* la paix. 
P'tite Karinette, you're confusing me...


----------



## Gil

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Pourquoi, tu n'as pas foi en cette entreprise ?




Je préfère laisser le choix à Crazy Cat.  S'il porte à la formation continue une foi, un amour et une dévotion quasi religieuse, il devra choisir «en».  Je vais me réfugier dans une neutralité prudente.


----------



## viera

Here's my try:
La formation continue tout au long de la vie est un principe auquel j'adhère totalement.


----------



## viera

My try:

J'adhère totalement au principe de la formation continue tout au long de la vie.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Hummm... Moi je crois *en* la paix.
> P'tite Karinette, you're confusing me...


Ben oui, confiance et foi ici. 
Cf. la différence complète donnée par Gil (qui a cherché, lui !).
Il a raison, comme toujours souvent, mais il n'a pas la foi.


----------



## Crazy Cat

Je suis curieuse, quel est "le principe KISS"?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Crazy Cat said:
			
		

> Je suis curieuse, quel est "le principe KISS"?


Je croyais que ça venait de par chez toi ?
Keep It Simple, Straightforward.


----------



## Crazy Cat

Possible, mais c'est la première fois que je l'ai vu!


----------



## Gil

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Je croyais que ça venait de par chez toi ?
> Keep It Simple, Straightforward.


You are guilty of political correctness.
See why there


----------



## Crazy Cat

This is tooo funny. J'apprends des choses!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ok, Stupid if you prefer. 
But it may be coming from the Apollo project. So from Crazy (Cat) country.


----------



## Gil

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Ok, Stupid if you prefer.
> But it may be coming from the Apollo project. So from Crazy (Cat) country.


Loin de moi cette idée.
I just meant: _"Keep It Simple, Sweetie"_


----------



## anangelaway

Gil said:
			
		

> Loin de moi cette idée.
> I just meant: _"Keep It Simple, Sweetie"_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gil said:
			
		

> Loin de moi cette idée.
> I just meant: _"Keep It Simple, Sweetie"_


Je me demande. Dans ce cas précis...
Faut-il dire "je crois *en* la mauvaise foi de Gil" ou "je crois *à* la mauvaise foi de Gil" ?


----------



## patrickr

i had the same question... so is the consensus here that:

je m'engagedans l'apprentissage de toute une vie

is the best way to say i beleive firmly in life-long learning?

thanks.


----------

